# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  A-One Hotel Bangkok

## Samuianer

http://www.a-onehotel.com/?gclid=CPq...FRU1egod6xiiWw

Naja, ab 2500,- ist das schon etwas gehobenere Klasse, kennt das schon Jemand?

Kommentare!

----------


## Robert

Da hab ich mich bis jetzt nicht hin verirrt...  ::

----------

Ich war nur mal im A-One in Pattaya gewesen, das war jedenfalls gut.

----------


## Samuianer

Stimmt in Bad Taya haben'se 'n Ableger...

----------

